# Billionaires Dumping Stocks, Economist Knows Why



## CausingPAIN

I love this inside trader show game, the ones that own everything and control everything get  first shot at profiting.  Only in America Gotta love it, more deregulation.  So the game can be more catastrophic.

Billionaires Dumping Stocks, Economist Knows Why

Despite the 6.5% stock market rally over the last three months, a handful of billionaires are quietly dumping their American stocks . . . and fast.

Warren Buffett, who has been a cheerleader for U.S. stocks for quite some time, is dumping shares at an alarming rate. He recently complained of disappointing performance in dyed-in-the-wool American companies like Johnson & Johnson, Procter & Gamble, and Kraft Foods.

"In the latest filing for Buffetts holding company Berkshire Hathaway, Buffett has been drastically reducing his exposure to stocks that depend on consumer purchasing habits. Berkshire sold roughly 19 million shares of Johnson & Johnson, and reduced his overall stake in consumer product stocks by 21%. Berkshire Hathaway also sold its entire stake in California-based computer parts supplier Intel.

With 70% of the U.S. economy dependent on consumer spending, Buffetts apparent lack of faith in these companies future prospects is worrisome. 

Unfortunately Buffett isnt alone."


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Glad  I bought a few thousand in gold back in 2009, i've already almost doubled my "investment" although I didn't buy the gold for profit...i bought it to protect my savings.   I should have bought more considering another round of QE, QE3, is on the way which will make my saved dollars worth even less than they are now.


----------



## CausingPAIN

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Glad  I bought a few thousand in gold back in 2009, i've already almost doubled my "investment" although I didn't buy the gold for profit...i bought it to protect my savings.   I should have bought more considering another round of QE, QE3, is on the way which will make my saved dollars worth even less than they are now.



I'm sorry but a few 1000's are not making the cut.  Your bottom end investor, as I'm not much more.  I invested in google on the ipo and was restricted to 500 shares.  Made a killing on my 100 are worth 700 plus day to day.  Not selling as this one will not be affected.  unfortunately I was not on the inside crowd that had access to more shares I would gladly borrowed money to take on this showing in the game.  Stock markets like playing a one armed bandit, but do enough research and understand the basic game concept.  All take the stock market over the one armed bandits.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

CausingPAIN said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad  I bought a few thousand in gold back in 2009, i've already almost doubled my "investment" although I didn't buy the gold for profit...i bought it to protect my savings.   I should have bought more considering another round of QE, QE3, is on the way which will make my saved dollars worth even less than they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but a few 1000's are not making the cut.  Your bottom end investor, as I'm not much more.  I invested in google on the ipo and was restricted to 500 shares.  Made a killing on my 100 are worth 700 plus day to day.  Not selling as this one will not be affected.  unfortunately I was not on the inside crowd that had access to more shares I would gladly borrowed money to take on this showing in the game.  Stock markets like playing a one armed bandit, but do enough research and understand the basic game concept.  All take the stock market over the one armed bandits.
Click to expand...


yeah dude I'm not rich.  I make a 5 figure income but I saw all the money printing so I put 20% of my savings into physical gold just in case we had runaway inflation so I'd have SOMETHING left.  I'm glad I did because it has almost doubled!


----------



## CausingPAIN

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad  I bought a few thousand in gold back in 2009, i've already almost doubled my "investment" although I didn't buy the gold for profit...i bought it to protect my savings.   I should have bought more considering another round of QE, QE3, is on the way which will make my saved dollars worth even less than they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but a few 1000's are not making the cut.  Your bottom end investor, as I'm not much more.  I invested in google on the ipo and was restricted to 500 shares.  Made a killing on my 100 are worth 700 plus day to day.  Not selling as this one will not be affected.  unfortunately I was not on the inside crowd that had access to more shares I would gladly borrowed money to take on this showing in the game.  Stock markets like playing a one armed bandit, but do enough research and understand the basic game concept.  All take the stock market over the one armed bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah dude I'm not rich.  I make a 5 figure income but I saw all the money printing so I put 20% of my savings into physical gold just in case we had runaway inflation so I'd have SOMETHING left.  I'm glad I did because it has almost doubled!
Click to expand...


For years I have  been following the stock market as a on-line game.  The whole thing is a Ponzi scheme anyhow.  The oligarchy controllers are way out of my league.  But I would like to see legislation to control oil futures first to start.  The whole oil industry is a fix insider trading scam basically, these people are not interested in open and free markets there only interested in setting the price between themselves to rape the public, there is no competition in the oil industry anymore.  There hasn't been any stating from when standard oil was formed in the United States.  We just keep on letting them get away with all this, I've adapted my life to make it a minimal impact.  We have cheap gas here at the pump price.  Nobody talks about all the ghost and subsidy cost for the oil company's and army protection of the gasoline supply chain, we're paying really nine to 13 bucks a gallon folks...


----------



## whitehall

The article proves that even big shot economists might be out to peddle a book and maybe a subscription to a magazine. It's all "bigfoot" science. What I mean by "bigfoot science" is when you take a hypothesis and wrap some wishful thinking around it and add the promise of a few bucks made off the hype and presto, you have Bigfoot or alien abduction or celebrity ghost sightings or global warming. The first error was the grand leap of faith that "the stock market is in the midst of an historic rally". That's a crock but the rest of the B.S. builds on that little piece of fiction.


----------



## Katzndogz

Any investor with a clue is going to dump American stock.  They can see this ship sinking and it's every man for himself.

Who buys stock in the Titanic?


----------



## CausingPAIN

Katzndogz said:


> Any investor with a clue is going to dump American stock.  They can see this ship sinking and it's every man for himself.
> 
> Who buys stock in the Titanic?



I look forward to a correction in the stock market.  If you follow the market, real money is made by speculation.  That's the game, and these billionaire are selling holdings that don't have much return in the future, to hold on to these stocks are risk.  The billionaires portfolios are way more complicated.  As they work by 5 to 15 year projections.  Invest wisely my friend.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

CausingPAIN said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any investor with a clue is going to dump American stock.  They can see this ship sinking and it's every man for himself.
> 
> Who buys stock in the Titanic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to a correction in the stock market.  If you follow the market, real money is made by speculation.  That's the game, and these billionaire are selling holdings that don't have much return in the future, to hold on to these stocks are risk.  The billionaires portfolios are way more complicated.  As they work by 5 to 15 year projections.  Invest wisely my friend.
Click to expand...


Unless you are investing in food, water, shelter, and self-protection, you are NOT "investing wisely".

All of the "Ponzi schemes" will soon collapse, and whoever is left holding "paper promises" will get hungry and thirsty very quickly.


----------



## uscitizen

I put about 250K into gold eagles at under $600.

Cattle prices are dropping because of scarce feed however I have plenty of feed and will sell nicely in the spring.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

uscitizen said:


> I put about 250K into gold eagles at under $600.
> 
> Cattle prices are dropping because of scarce feed however I have plenty of feed and will sell nicely in the spring.



I'm jealous, you should redistribute some of your massive savings to my piddly account...I'm hoping for that change


----------



## Moonglow

the stock brokers are enjoying the commisions for the sales.


----------



## kwc57

uscitizen said:


> I put about 250K into gold eagles at under $600.
> 
> Cattle prices are dropping because of scarce feed however I have plenty of feed and will sell nicely in the spring.



Ya know, you didn't get there on your own.  You need to spread the wealth.  Give your fair share.  Be a good comrade.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

kwc57 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put about 250K into gold eagles at under $600.
> 
> Cattle prices are dropping because of scarce feed however I have plenty of feed and will sell nicely in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, you didn't get there on your own.  You need to spread the wealth.  Give your fair share.  Be a good comrade.
Click to expand...


he just got lucky, he didn't earn that...he isn't smarter or worked harder than everyone else....so he should give me some of his wealth since he didn't earn it.


----------



## kwc57

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put about 250K into gold eagles at under $600.
> 
> Cattle prices are dropping because of scarce feed however I have plenty of feed and will sell nicely in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, you didn't get there on your own.  You need to spread the wealth.  Give your fair share.  Be a good comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he just got lucky, he didn't earn that...he isn't smarter or worked harder than everyone else....so he should give me some of his wealth since he didn't earn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=192oEC5TX_Q]Obama: If you&#39;ve been successful you didn&#39;t get there on your own - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


So says the smartest and best president we've ever had.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The Big Bankers got out the Stock Market just before the Crash of 1929 as well. They know what the *real* score is.


----------



## CausingPAIN

Mad Scientist said:


> The Big Bankers got out the Stock Market just before the Crash of 1929 as well. They know what the *real* score is.



I would like to point out, the Oligarchy members of the stock exchange literally control the computer program codes on how all the numbers come to pass regardless.  It's a business to make money, there are no rules on fraud.  It's like how you program the slot machines in Vegas and how much it pays off after how much it takes in. PONZI game for the rich, they talk about how we will adjust payoffs next month while victimizing the low level investors.


----------



## Noah_raffi

wondering exactly why?


----------



## CausingPAIN

Noah_raffi said:


> wondering exactly why?



good will to the poor investors? trickle up


----------



## Katzndogz

Mad Scientist said:


> The Big Bankers got out the Stock Market just before the Crash of 1929 as well. They know what the *real* score is.



Don't YOU?    Is there anyone of nominal intelligence that can look at what obama is doing and not recognize that we are heading towards a major crash for American companies.

Investors are investing, just not in this country.  They aren't crazy.


----------

